# Short hair...Trying to grow out



## reginaalear (Oct 16, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on that to do when trying to let short hair grow out. I really don't like it right now. I've been letting it grow for a little bit, but it isn't getting much longer. I have been wearing headbands daily and I think people are getting tired of it as much as I am. I'm overweight so i'm not wanting to get a cut that will make me look bigger. I did have it cut where it would spike out in the back and the lady cut the sides where it was longest above the ears and got shorter as it goes back which I didn't like, but she had already done it. Sorry to keep rambling, just looking for opnions. I have read a lot of post on here and you all seem Very knowledgeable. Thanks so much, Regina


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to MuT Regina! Glad to have you with us! There is definitely a wealth of knowledge among the boards, and we're always glad to help!

The worst part of letting a short cut grow out always seems to be when it hits a certain length you can't seem to do anything with it! Maybe you could get some cute little barrettes to use instead of the headbands. Or even use bobby pins to have a smooth, seamless look while keeping the hair back. I'm not really sure what to tell you honestly. It's been a long time since I had short hair, and I never could figure out what to do with mine while it was growing out either!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 16, 2006)

Let your hair grow out if you want it longer. Stay away from heat as much as possible, especially a flat iron. Keep it simple, do not use any products with silicones in it because that seems to dry the hair and cause even more split ends. If you do silicione based styling product, use a good cleansing shampoo. Try to stay away from shampoos that contain harsh sulfates or sliciones, same foe condtioner.

Also take vitamins such as Ultrahairnourish or viviscal or hairtopia pills, those are the ones that get mentioned the most. And perhaps get your hair layered to make it appear longer and thicker.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2006)

I would follow cutelicious's suggestions. I did some research online also because my short hair cut was awful and basically there is nothing you can do to make it grow faster. But taking good care of it prevents brakage.


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm in the process of growing my hair long. I had it near my ears once like a really short bob now its just touching my shoulders and thats with its natural wave so its prob just below the shoulders. Can't wait till it grows longer, you just have to be patient




x


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm growing my hair out too and here are some things that help:

*Anti-Breakage Products. I like Tresemme's because it has vitamens and such.

*Multi-vitamens.

*Heat protectant when you do use heating tools.

*Comb wet hair instead of brushing to prevent breakage.

*Protein encourages growth.

*There are certain pills/remedies people use, such as fish oil. I haven't tried these personally but some are successful.

*It's a good idea to use a deep conditioning treatment once a week, or a strengthening product so your hair will be less likely to break off.


----------



## mrom (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree with Aquilah with the cute barrette thing. i used to twist and randomly pin back sections with mini-claws. it can be cute and stylish.


----------



## reginaalear (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for the replies. I currently have a major issue with my hair. I tried to dye it a couple days ago...I tried to go blonde. I had always had blonde hair until I got a little older. Well it turned it more of a Red/orange. I didn't know at the time about Toners, so I continued to dye it 2 more times. It is still messed up badly. It is currently a dark brown with Red/orange. I am considering Stripping it and dyeing it Dark ashe Blonde and using a toner for any red/orange. Now I know this will be Damaging, but I intend to use a Deep Conditioner. My hair stylist told me to put Cholestrol on it once a week for a few weeks, and put on a shower cap and let it sit for about a hour. I had this problem before and that is why I got it cut short...it had grew out to my shoulders. I know this is gonna hurt it, but is there any damage managment I could do? I haven't even been out of the house since I colored my hair, I'm too embarrased! I'm going out today to buy my products and i'm going to look for some cute barrets. With the bobby pins that you were talking about...do I pin them in where people can see or do I try to pin it from underneath? My hair is very thick on the top, but is very thin on the bottom. I have been taking a multi vitamin but i'm going to go find one just for hair. Thanks for the great replies and ideas. I will be using them. Thanks, Regina


----------

